# Need Some Advice on Going to an Actual Hypnotherapist



## life_goes_on (Mar 14, 2011)

Alright, I'm looking for some advice on hypnotherapy. So I completed the 100-day-cd program, but I'm still experiencing some pretty significant symptoms. I feel like I can handle them better, but they are certainly a huge presence in my life.So, I'll get to the point. I've been going to an actual hypnotherapist in person. It wasn't what I thought it would be like at all. In fact, it is more to do with releasing emotions which is healthy for me but is very very exhausting. I feel like I'm doing a lot of work and yet my symptoms keep coming back. I'm in the middle of working full time, going to school, and trying to buy a house so the drain that this has on myself and on my finances is significant.Has anyone had any success with therapy like this? Pretty much my dr. feels like that all physical problems are due to not releasing emotions that we experience in life and that if we can learn to make it natural for our body to do that our body will be able to functionally normally again. I just don't want to get "duped" again. I've been to so many doctors over the last few years and am probably thousands of dollars into this process and I feel like it's all for nothing.Thanks.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

From what you have shared, here's most likely what has happened because this also happened to me...When I first did the IBS Audio Program, I had many stressors going on in my life in addition to the IBS - the IBS had been with me since 1983, but by the time I discovered the program back in 2000, I also had to deal with several surgeries (over the course of 2000 and 2001) as well as a divorce and two teenagers, and other things, etc. What was explained to me was that the program on the first round did not address the IBS symptoms as directly as it did in helping me deal with the more immediate and pressing needs - your subconscious mind sees the IBS as 'business as usual' at first, and it takes time to allocate healing there - so what is happening - in my opinion and from experience of my own and working with others - is that you have so many things on your plate, that your subcon is trying to take care of you in the area that you need it most - and even tho in your mind, the IBS symptoms are the thing you need to rid yourself of first, in order to carry on with the other stressors, your subcon is seeing the daily life stressors as more pressing.Releasing the emotions is a part of that - but it is a process - I too spent thousands of dollars on my IBS - one of the things that is important is that while you go thru the hypnotherapy, that you try not to think or read about IBS if it is at all possible - tho I know first hand that is tough.Have you called or written for support for the IBS Audio Program? You can call 877-898-2539 or go to the contact page on the healthyaudio.com website and ask them about this situation as well. I was probably the hardest patient and totally understand where you are with having IBS run your life, and all the other things you are needing to take care of as well.If you do have other emotional concerns over and above the IBS, as we all sometimes do, you should ask your personal therapist about this. But it should not be 'work' in the sense that you 'actively' have to think about the suggestions and imagery given. Hypnotherapy technique is a gradual and subtle process that does not require your active involvement, other than listening to your assigned sessions (if they have given you CDs/tapes for home) CBT on the other hand, will have you think it through - and if you are doing this, it is at odds with hypnotherapy - two different processes.Don't give up just yet - the fact that you did see even a little headway in being able to handle things a bit better shows that there is room for improvement! This is extremely encouraging.So, given what you mention - you perhaps should either continue with your in-person therapist if you feel it is helping - OR - give yourself a few weeks 'off' from any therapy, and then re-listen again to the 100 day program (not seeing the in-person therapist, if you opt for this.) One or the other, not both at the same time. When you feel symptoms coming on, you can put yourself into that place, and use the imagery of your choice to help you thru it - but what usually happens is that the symptoms become less and less severe, dont last as long when they do happen, and not as often, until one day, it dawns on you that you havent had IBS for awhile. When or if you do, it is not that big a deal (and of course everyone has digestive complaints from time to time anyway). Hope that helps - you have a lot going on in your life, and all that factors in. Hang in there!


----------

